# Do you change you're training routine while on steroids?



## kizo67 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi guys

Dont know if this should be in the steroid or routine section!

About to start my 4th cycle,12 week lean mass with test e and anavar. Been doing a 3 day split of push/pull/legs for a while now and been happy with the results! What i want to know is should I change/alter my routine while on cycle? I know recovery time is faster so could I add a few more things in each day, maybe a couple of isolation execises?

Again sorry if this is posted in the wrong section! Just interested in hearing peoples opinions on this!

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

i do increase volume some when on aas, your body will be able to take more work but if youre happy with how things are going then no need to change - as long as your lifts are going up and intensity is high then its all good but i do like to increase volume.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes all the time.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

I increase my volume and frequency of training basically because I'm more motivated and excited to train. On cycle I find it hard to stay out of the gym!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I pretty much train the same.. hard intensity, hard volume and hard motivation.. regardless if your on or off cycle.. ofcourse you get the extra edge, if that's what you mean..

In my opinion.. why is someone taking aas, if they can't maintain training intensity and strength all the time, even off cycle.. being off cycle aient an excuse to slack on training etc.. just my thought doe, don't mean to come across as rude or anything mate  ..

ofcourse when I'm on, I feel I can recover slightly quicker,

apart from that, intensity is always there and strength ofcourse goes up etc.


----------



## kizo67 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah i know what you are saying! I have been on push/pull/legs for a few months now doing 5x5 and ive never been stronger and alot of people have comented how much bigger ive got, ive been eating like a horse so thats got alot to do with it, I want a change as keeping it fresh keeps me motavated so i was thinking of switching to a 3 day full body but wasnt sure if that was best left till after my cycle, the routine i was looking at was -

Mon

Deadlift 3x6

Wide grip chin 3x8

Dips 3x8

Wed

Sqaut 3X6

Benchpress 3x8

Bentover row 3x8

Bicep curl 3x12

Fri

Clean 3x6

Shoulder press 3x8

Calf raises

Is there enough in there or should i be looking to add exercises,reps or sets?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I would think a bit more volume would be more appropriate for on cycle.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I cut from 3 days a week down to 2 when I start the juice.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

My routine's constantly changing whilst on cycle or off. Currently doing the y3t routine by Neil Hill and loving it.

Why not try something new out such as a y3t or a FST7's routine? keeps training fresh and interesting.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fst-7-training-program-test-drive2.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/taking-y3t-for-test-drive-introduction.htm

Dan


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Good article about training while on pro hormones. Principal is the same though.

www.predatornutrition.com/optmising_prohormones.cfm


----------

